# Indie furry artist songs needed for Howl



## Ancert.Reovolt (Sep 11, 2018)

Want your furry fandom music creation blaring out the stage speakers at Howl?
Then Aurora Cruxy is the DJ to contact. Just make sure your song meets standard requirements.
160 kbps to 320 kbps stereo (constant bit rate) in MP3 format. 150 to 175 beats per minute.
Instrumental preferred. No noise, sound effects, or random tones. Something that has a beat, a melody and a chorus.


----------

